# R.I.P little Arrow



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

Our 4 1/2 year old Gerbil passed away this morning in her sleep , her sister passed away in February this year they are now together again at Rainbow bridge 

telling the kids was the hardest thing to do, they were very upset but took the news well considering  My youngest keeps asking where she is as shes only 2 years old and doesnt really understand, she keeps asking if she is lost 

R.I.P Arrow


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww sorry vixie, 


R I P little arrow, xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

aaaw! RIP Arrow run free at rainbow bridgexx


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww R.I.P little xx run free over Rainbow Bridge xx


we nearly had that last week but maged to bring her round she was cold as anything i just sat with a warm towel and forced fed her i think she was going into hibernation..:nonod:


----------



## Sweepsmamma (Nov 4, 2008)

Awww love im so sorry to hear this hugs to you and the kids xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

So sorry for your loss 
R.I.P Arrow xx


----------



## sylneo (Oct 13, 2008)

Aaaaaw hun, i'm so sorry for your loss. Hugs to you and the kids.xx
RIP little Arrow xx


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

R.I.P Arrow 

im soo sorry to hear that 

when turkish(dog) died we said to evelyn(2) she has gone to play with nannys dog cassie in the sky.


You could say this to your youngest  just sister gerbil)

R.I.P
xxx


----------



## Tweedle Dee (Jan 6, 2008)

Aww how sad, RIP little Arrow.

Bless your little one, its hard to explain it to them at that age. We lost our kitten Whisper a few months back. My Kids were all involved in burying her in the garden. My youngest who is now 3 still tells everyone about Whisper who is in the ground in the garden with the flowers (the kids picked flowers which they put on her when we buried her). She understands Whisp has gone in her own little way.

Ang x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Aww RIP little Arrow.

Run free at the bridge xxx.


----------



## Bluebird (Sep 20, 2008)

So very sorry. Best that the little ones don't understand yet. Too much time for that later. Being "lost" is probably easiest for them. 
R.I.P. Arrow


----------

